# Who uses that pointy thingey?



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

You know... the scary sharp pointy thing in the middle of your Czech pipe tool. I've never had to use it to loosen up a too-tight load... but I have found it to be great for working its way out in my pocket and eating holes in my britches.

I like my pipe nails better anyways... I can have 3 pipe nails for the price of a Czech tool too.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I use it for all sorts of things: purging lighters, resetting the cable modem, poking IHT when he starts to doze off at a herf, etc. Very useful


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I use mine for picking dottle out of the heal, flaking tobacco off the side of the chamber walls, pulling ash out of the airway after shaking the ash, stirring my coals. Unlike yours, mine are all very stiff. Maybe you should smack the rivet with a hammer to tighten it up.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to jam mine into the eyes of my enemies. So it is the tool I use the most.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

it works great to stop the kitty from messing with me while i smoke at the computer... one jab will do ya ...:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Unlike yours, mine is very stiff. Maybe you should smack it with a hammer to tighten it up.


Huh... who'd a thunk. I really gotta watch these NSFW posts, my boss is gonna piss on my Cheerios if he sees the stuff you guys say to each other.

:r:bn


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

One must be careful with said pointy thingy.I accidentally rammed it right through the bottom of one my favorite corncobs.I had packed it too tight.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Good thing i don't have one of these Hi-fangled gizmos, I'd probably hurt myself p


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I use the pipe nail myself. I have about a dozen of them strategically spread around the house and one in each vehicle. 

Speaking of IHT, where has he been? I haven't noticed him in the pipe forum lately at least...


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

It's good for aerating if the need arises


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Funny you mention it, Bobbo. 

Case History:I opened a tin of McConnells Red VA (Madhatter - thanks again) the other day on the heels of a two week drugstore burley experiment. I was filling with compactable Red VA but thinking fluffy Carter Hall and ended up with a hard-to-draw bowl after a few minutes. One pointy thing down the middle of the bowl turned the smoke from problematic to perfect.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I used to use the pointy thing to actually point, you know before I learned to point with my pipe.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I like a 12D nail myself, I got about 5 pounds of them in the garage.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I like to refer to it as the "Probe" rather than pointy thingey.



Makes it sound.... uh.......Scientific... Yeah. that's it.p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I use it for all sorts of things: purging lighters, resetting the cable modem, *poking IHT when he starts to doze off at a herf*, etc. Very useful


That made me laugh. Had to explain the whole thing to my wife.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a problematic DVD drive on my tower. At times it doesn't wanna cooperate and the pointy thing is excellent for sticking in the hole to get it to give back the disc. Other than that.......... pointy thing useless!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I use it to remove tobacco that gets stuck in my bowl. Removing tough cake on estate pipes. Gaging how much Tobacco is left in my bowl, kinda like the oil stick in a car. 

Makes a great weapon too. Imagine walking the rough side of town at night, someone tries to mugg ya, you reach for ya pipe tool and BAM! stick the pointy thingy in his jugular. Maybe take out an eye. Whatever ya want. While the mugger is in pain, tamp and relight and ya good to go. 

Best part is, no need for a concealed weapons permit. AND,and give one to your wife or Sig. Other or maybe your daughter and no need to worry about rapist. 

Now we're definitely thinking outside the box. lol


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I love the "probe", I use it to guide tobacco down the bowl. Im very worried to over packing the bowl in the bottom!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

All kidding aside they are good for aerating a bowl. I hardly ever have to do it but when it is needed it is nice to have a tool for it.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I've used it to make a tightly packed bowl smoke better. It's also perfect for removing the tiny Zippo flints from the plastic package - just poke 'em from the back.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Unfourtunatly it can also be used to poke a hole in the American economy... :2


----------



## Bryterlayter (Sep 19, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> Unfourtunatly it can also be used to poke a hole in the American economy... :2


So you and your "probe" are to blame for all of this! Dang it! :sb


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

used it to clean out the cake on an estate pipe. Otherwise i use it as a breather hole to get some airflow in the bowl in the case that i filled the bowl too tight


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought my wife some potted flowers on Easter and they're not doing too well (we're not green thumbs). So we bought these plant food sticks to help revive them that come with a little plastic poker thingy to make a hole in the soil to stick them in. Well I promptly dropped the pokey thing off our second story apartment balcony, luckily my Czech tool did the job with flying colors. Good thing I didn't drop by Czech tool, the neighbors would have called the police on me when they saw some sketchy guy digging around the bushes in front of our building in the middle of the night.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I have actually also used it on cigars. I was smoking a cigar once that was probably rolled too tight, because I had to really pull on it. I ran the point right into the cigar through the head, and problem solved.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I actually found a use for the pointy thing. I found that if I am having a bad draw it's usually because the draft hole is plug. I just stick that thing in the bowl , clear out the draft hole and I'm good to keep on smoking. No need to dump out a perfectly good bowl and repack the pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I typically use it to get the bottom of a 2/3 smoked bowl out if I have to run and don't feel like saving it for later.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The pointy thing is great! I've been tempted to use it as a toothpick...


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I call mine the Penetrator


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

It is better than car keys for cleaning wax our of you ears


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> I have actually also used it on cigars. I was smoking a cigar once that was probably rolled too tight, because I had to really pull on it. I ran the point right into the cigar through the head, and problem solved.


That's genius!! and way cheaper than a drawpoker! I'll definitely remember that one! had that problem the other day, of course I just rolled the head in my fingers and ended up splitting the wrapper, well no more!!!:thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Only use I've found is snagging the 'lifting hole' on the cardboard in C&D tobacco tins. Probably not what it was designed for...


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

You know what I couldnt think of a witty coment for this thread when I 1st read it, but Ill be darned if I didnt use it to open up and fix my Xbox 360 when I got the red ring of death a couple of days ago! :humble:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, I posted my comment in the library while my computer was in the shop, but now that I've had time to think about it, I use the pointy thing all the time. Stirring up ashes prior to dumping, mainly.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually have a GBD pipe tamp made of briar that unscrews at the end opposite the tamp head and reveals a sticky-outy-pointy thing mounted onto the cap. It's actually pretty nifty.

I use mine to gauge the depth of ash in the bowl and determine if there's enough unburned tobacco in the heel to relight without getting a mouthful of ash. Yuck!

Of course, you could also use it to stab a pesky member of the pleasure police in the throat.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

bpcr said:


> it works great to stop the kitty from messing with me while i smoke at the computer... one jab will do ya ...:tu


Reminds me of an old "BC" comic I once read. BC is reading a "Dick and Jane" book with the following:

See Puff.
See Puff play with a ball of yarn.
See the ball unwind.
See Mommy stab Puff with the knitting needle.
ound:


----------

